# OLD ARMY JEEP



## vipgraphx (Jan 2, 2012)

I really think this is a great example of HDR. It was high noon today and you could not see underneath the fender as shadows were harsh. Sometimes I know in the past I have taken HDR shots when really not needed just for the effect and could have had the same effect tonemapped. However this picture using HDR I was able to get all the details of this jeep. It sits out of a shop called Millers Surplus where they sell a bunch of army and camping gear. CC away




jeepcolor by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice processing, but Im wondering why the space on the right and so tight on the left. You really have a problem with composing your images. Maybe you should try taking a piece of matte board and cutting a rectangular hole about 2 inches high by 3 inches wide. Then look through this to help composing your image. When everything looks right then your camera viewer should show the same proportions.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2012)

X2.  Either crop it, or step to the left a foot or so.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 2, 2012)

Bynx- thanks for the advice. The surrounding area of the jeep were not so pretty. There was a block wall to the left followed by an alley way and someones ugly back yard. There was a door on the right side that was a little distracting and so since I have no intentions of printing this image I had a tight crop on most of the photo trying to keep the jeep more on the left for perspective. I have always thought that I had a pretty good eye for photos and composition but it seems as though since more than just one person brought up the point I should really start paying more attention to it! 

Here is another shot of the jeep at a different angle that has more room in the frame. 




jeep5 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jan 3, 2012)

If your subject is the truck and to get a good composition will include some junk background then take the shot. The junk you can get rid of later. I like both shots of the truck but I think I prefer the first one with the distorted front end seeming to really come out at the viewer. Both are good.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks will keep that in mind! just for kicks here is the first one with cropped a little and you can see some junk in the background. Different processing, not as saturated.




jeep6 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

And one with some heavy processing....




jeep8 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jan 3, 2012)

Now your original shot with your last crop is good. In my opinion. Remember, its only and always my opinion. I just tweaked the exposure and a bit of color correction on the grass. Except for the modern cars, this could be a base in North Korea. Or in California where they made MASH.


----------



## Nod (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the second one the most.  That is not a jeep however, but what we use to call a "3/4 ton".  I'd love to have one now but did not enjoy them when I was in the Army.  Those little green things by the headlights are for night driving, they shine a beam straight ahead and can't be seen from above or the side so you wouldn't be spotted.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool Bynx nice edit!! 

I took your input and had a stab at it again.  I kept the orangish rusty color gas tank for some contrast and added color. I also blurred the background trying to take your eyes away from those cars parked in the yard.



hdrjeep2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


And this one is a redit of one the pictures I already posted (heavy processing) but with the blurred background and some color changes/exposure/gamma changes with a little sharpening.



hdrjeep by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I like them both. 

Thanks again it helped me re-visit my images. HDR is a lot fun!


----------



## RobbyyKaiser (Jan 3, 2012)

Yew sick one!


----------

